
Software Career Anti-Patterns - pointnova
https://daedtech.com/software-career-anti-patterns-career-development-by-coincidence/
======
Nasrudith
I see this as highlighting something else - differing philisophies with goals
and values and talking past one another. Many in software aren't interested in
optimizing career itself but the skills for their own sake.

Similiarly "outcomeism" vs "skills" is another area of differences in views.
Talking only of outcomes to a skills person can seem charlatanish - making
promises without the hows and important fine distinctions. Similiarly to the
outcomes skills details don't matter - while ignoring the details which lead
to the outcome and even treating them with contempt.

~~~
marssaxman
This reminds me of the "maximizer vs satisficer" dynamic.

~~~
tandr
Would you be kind to expand on that a bit? I have never heard about such
dichotomy, and genuinely curious. Thank you.

~~~
marssaxman
It's an idea from decision-making theory. A maximizer would try to review all
possible options, then select the best one; a satisficer would evaluate each
option in turn, then select the first one which meets their criteria.

It's a way of looking at rational decision-making which accommodates the fact
that information is incomplete and time is a factor; the optimal choice may
not be the maximal one, because the cost of evaluating the options must be
factored into the decision.

------
sytelus
Generic title but article is mostly about is speaking at conferences is waste
of time. The answer would depend obviously on who is in the audience and if
talk gets recorded.

------
ubu7737
This is an essay about maximizing personal outcomes. Maximize for income, for
impact, for prestige, for a software outcome, you can differentiate on all
these things but you are still essentially a thief.

Software is a collaboration and I would submit that most engineers have
accepted this for one reason or another. The outliers who maximize their own
personal outcomes are useless.

~~~
logram
I got lost at the thief part. I agree that knowledge sharing is good for both
giving back to the community and as a goal in itself. But why does it make
sense to call a thief someone that contributes to a community, even if done
for self oriented goals?

